# Union Interview Question



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

You think the union would not accept me if I told them I was going to college to get a degree? Was thinking of going to graduate school, but have loads of debt that needs to be paid off, and grad school isn't certain since I still have quite a long way to go in the admission process. 

The union took a long time to respond back, from last year when I applied. So in the meantime, I went to college to rack up some units for grad school acceptance. 

Now that the Union responded back to me, I would totally take up on their offer if they offered me an apprenticeship.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

greaselightning said:


> You think the union would not accept me if I told them I was going to college to get a degree? Was thinking of going to graduate school, but have loads of debt that needs to be paid off, and grad school isn't certain since I still have quite a long way to go in the admission process.
> 
> The union took a long time to respond back, from last year when I applied. So in the meantime, I went to college to rack up some units for grad school acceptance.
> 
> Now that the Union responded back to me, I would totally take up on their offer if they offered me an apprenticeship.


I don't think that would be a problem .

But why even tell them?


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

There's enough slugs to go around; believe me, they'd be thrilled to have a college educated member join up.


----------



## heavyduty73 (Jan 11, 2008)

It cost a lot of money to send an apprentice through 4-5 years of school,and they want to get the return on their investment in you, and if you plan on only sticking around a few years they may look for someone else who will commit to it long term.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Are you in it for a career or just looking for a short term gig. really if you are not in it for the long term give someone who is a chance.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

HARRY304E said:


> I don't think that would be a problem .
> 
> But why even tell them?


Because if they asked me "are you taking classes at college?" and I told them "no" wouldn't that be lying? I don't want to be caught lying, as that might harm my acceptance to the union. I don't know.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

Mr Rewire said:


> Are you in it for a career or just looking for a short term gig. really if you are not in it for the long term give someone who is a chance.


If they gave me the opportunity, I would definitely aim for the full 5 years, or however long it takes to get to journeyman status. I like to do physical activities, and work with tools. So I can imagine myself doing the trades as a career.

As my college debt keeps going up, an apprenticeship looks to be a better more secure option, as grad school isn't a sure thing yet, I still got a ways to go in grad school admission.


----------



## greaselightning (May 31, 2010)

although it would be nice to know if I could of made it thru grad school (a matter of personal pride.)

Let's say if I postponed the union for later in life while I pursue a university education. If I found out the University wasn't right for me, and the trades were, at what age is too old to get into a first-year union apprenticeship?

Just weighing all my options.


----------



## Brother Noah1 (Mar 23, 2010)

Years ago age discrimination was dropped as an issue to be allowed into the apprenticeship program, as I have worked with a few of my elders who have not yet finished their time.Sounds to me that this is from the adage of a bird in the hand (an issue over ethical being within) The IBEW has had a few complete the program while either going to school at the same time or completed courses in college after becoming a journeyman wireman.I have even completed some courses myself. What you are being offered is an opportunity to get a good education,learn to be a skilled worker,start a decent retirement and H&W. My father had an apprentice who went through the program while he attended college and continued to work as a journeyman as well as going to night school until he passed the bar and now helps the unions through the judicial system. What our outcome in life is in direct response to what we put into it (my opinion)
I wish you our well in your efforts and would only ask for you to keep your ethics in tact.


----------

